# "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

Wir helfen immer gerne, sei es bei Umfragen oder auch bei Masterarbeiten wie hier - vor allem natürlich dann, wenn wir von einem Anglerboardmitglied deswegen gefragt werden. Wir würden uns also freuen, wenn möglichst viele 50+ - Member vom Anglerbnoard den Fragebogen ausfüllen würden:



			
				sonne schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
> 
> ich freue mich sehr, dass ich das Forum nutzen darf, um auf meine Online-Befragung unter http://www.voycer.de/umfrage/?sid=75889 aufmerksam zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobster (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Ich bin dabei !

...endlich mal 'was für uns alten Säcke :q

Bobster


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Ich habs auch mal ausgefüllt (weil ichs natürlich auch abchecken wollte), obwohl ich erst 45 bin...
Aber die 50 nahen ja.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

PS: 
Die Ergebnisse krieg ich von Stephanie, könnte interessant sein, was da rauskommt.


----------



## sonne (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hallo zusammen!

Thomas hat ja schon soweit alle Infos gepostet. Wenn ihr sonst noch Fragen zu meiner Arbeit habt, immer her damit.

Ich finde die Unterstützung hier toll und würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Anglerboard-Mitglieder die Zeit nehmen würden, um meinen Fragebogen auszufüllen. 

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Bobster (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

...naja...
so dolle war das aber nicht :g

..hoffentlich bekomme ich nächste Woche nicht
'nen Rollator von denen geliefert :q

Bobster


----------



## LAC (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hallo, 
ich bin auch dabei - aber wie es so ist mit den menschen über 50 +,
bei mir fangen die ersten probleme schon an, beim suchen des fragebogens 
- wo ist er denn.
Thomas, du musst es ja wissen, da du die jahre noch nicht erreicht hast.
Gruss Otto

Nachsatz:
inzwischen gefunden und verschickt - nun hoffe ich, dass es den 50+ menschen zugute kommt - sie stehen ja so wacklig auf den beinen.


----------



## sonne (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hallo Otto,

der Link in Thomas' Beitrag oben führt zum Fragebogen. 

Viele Grüße
Steffi


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

http://www.voycer.de/umfrage/?sid=75889
Da kann man dann unten auf "weiter" drücken - Mensch, ist das ein Kreuz mit euch Opas ;-))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

uups, überschnitten ;-))


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Jepp..... habs mal ausgefüllt.
Waren doch interessante Fragen bei.
Hoffe es hilft.

Thomas ..... good Job ! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Ist Stefanies Job, nicht meiner ;-))
Trotzdem Danke!


----------



## bernie (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Moin,
fertich   ...... hoffe, gehelft zu haben


----------



## Ulli3D (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hab auch mal ein paar Häkchen gesetzt.

@Thomas:

Das mit dem noch nicht 50 sein erledigt sich in ein paar Jahren von selber :q


----------



## forelle56 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hab auch meine Häkschen gesetzt,obwohl ich mich wie 30 (an)fühle.|supergri|supergri
Hi Ulli,du darfst dann demnächst beim Ausfüllen nicht mehr mitmachen.|supergri


----------



## Ulli3D (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Danke, das zeigt, dass man noch "wahre Freunde" hat


----------



## Dorsch 48 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Habs auch getan,macht mal alle mit,dann weiß ich nacher,
wer die Ollen sind#6


----------



## dogfish (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Isch habe fertig


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Danke für die rege Beteiligung!


----------



## Pinn (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Waren interessante Fragen. Bin gespannt auf die Auswertung.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## LAC (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*



sonne schrieb:


> Hallo Otto,
> 
> der Link in Thomas' Beitrag oben führt zum Fragebogen.
> 
> ...


 
Steffi, ich wünsche dir, dass reichlich mitglieder sich daran beteiligen und du deine examensarbeit mit auszeichnung machst und anschliessend beim anglerboard die 50+ angler betreust, da du sie ja durchleutet hast und gezielt diese zielgruppe aktivieren kannst mit neuen ideen - da sie ja - wo auch immer - schon langsam rost ansetzen.

Gutes gelingen wünsche ich dir!
Kann dieses nur begrüssen.
Gruss otto


----------



## sonne (8. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Herzlichen Dank euch allen für die guten Wünsche und die großartige Beteiligung! 

Ich bin auf die Auswertung auch sehr gespannt. 

Liebe Grüße
Steffi


----------



## redOlly96 (10. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Ich finde die Unterstützung hier toll und würde mich freuen, wenn sich ein paar Anglerboard-Mitglieder die Zeit nehmen würden, um meinen Fragebogen auszufüllen. 

Moin Sonne,
ist hiermit geschehen und viel Spass bei der Auswertung

Petri
Olly


----------



## medfisch (10. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hallo,
hab auch mitgemacht, wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Arbeit, studien mit "Publikumsbeteiligung" können doch manchmal ihre Tücken haben, also, viel Erfolg

 Giselher


----------



## Angel-mäx (10. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

War mal so frei

mfg Wolfgang


----------



## Uschi+Achim (11. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Ich (entspreche mit meinen 52 Lenzen und ein wenig Interneterfahrung ja voll der Zielruppe) habs auch getan.......

MfG
Achim


----------



## heinzi (11. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

...ich habs dann auch gemacht.


----------



## Frieder (11. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Tja, angeklickt und abgeschickt.
Bin mal auf das Endergebnis gespannt.


----------



## sonne (12. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,

  im Laufe der vergangenen Tage sind mehr Fragebögen ausgefüllt worden, als ich es für möglich gehalten hätte. Deshalb werde ich die Umfrage morgen deaktivieren und mit der Auswertung der eingegangenen Daten beginnen. 

  Wer Interesse an der Auswertung hat, kann mir gerne eine kurze E-Mail an masterarbeit.ditz@gmx.de schicken, damit ich eine E-Mail-Adresse habe, an die ich die Ergebnisse später senden kann. Bis dahin werden allerdings noch ein paar Wochen vergehen, da ich nun erst einmal meine Masterarbeit fertig stellen muss. Sobald ich sie im Prüfungsamt eingereicht habe, widme ich mich dem Versenden der Ergebnisse an Interessierte. 

  Ich danke noch einmal ganz herzlich für die großartige Unterstützung. #6

  Liebe Grüße aus Bochum
Steffi


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Prima, freut mich immer wenn sowas klappt...


----------



## Fischopa (13. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Habe es auch mal ausgefüllt,bin auf die Auswertung gespannt. 

MfG, Fischopa #h


----------



## fliafi (13. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hi,

hab auch mitgemacht obwohl ich kein Freund von diesen Trennungen alt/jung bin. Das wird in vielen Medien schon zum Schaden aller praktiziert. Da werden bewußt oder unbewußt fast nur noch gegenseitig Feindbilder aufgebaut.

Als beste Mischung finde ich immer noch die Erfahrung der Älteren und die Kraft und Dynamik der Jugend.

@Steffi
Trotzdem viel Spass und Erfolg bei der Auswertung und beim Examen. Waren auf alle Fälle interessante Fragen.


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (17. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Diese Umfrage ist momentan nicht aktiv! Grunz!
Dann geh ich mal besser schlafen!


----------



## Dorschflosse (20. August 2008)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Habe das Ding auch ausgefüllt, nur war die Umfrage nicht aktiv.
Also für mich für die Katz. (Schade)


----------



## sonne (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich noch einmal herzlich für die Unterstützung bei der Erstellung meiner Masterarbeit zum Thema „Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+“ bedanken. 
<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: "Computervermittelte Kommunikation als soziales Potenzial für die Generation 50+"*

Gratulation.

Ist doch die Hauptsache, dass es geholfen hat.


----------

